

The Core Tenets of Game Design - seanMeverett
http://seanmeverett.quora.com/The-Core-Tenets-of-Game-Design

======
venomsnake
_2\. Let them beat the game without buying anything but give them the option
to speed up time or skip things if they spend a lil money_

That was definitely what I was thinking while playing The Blood Forge in Soul
Reaver or the Ocean Hotel in vampire the masquerade or while exploring the
wonderful worlds of Psychonauts. If only I could buy cheats it would have been
so much better.

~~~
seanMeverett
I was referring to social games

